# السلام عليكم لدي سؤال هام ارجو الاهتمام



## دعاء الكراون (20 يناير 2013)

فضلكم عاوزه اعرف طريقه عمل بودره تشقير الشعر او حتي مكوناتها وكذلك كريم الاكسجين واكون شاكره جدا


----------



## السى اتش (21 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم .. سيدتى 
مادمتى لا تزالين فى بادئ الأمر فلا تتعجلى بتحضير تركيبات نقف طويلاً كشركات فى التحضير لها لما لها من عواقب قد تعصف بسمعة ومكانة الشركة. لذا عليكى بالتركيبات البسيطة والتدرج فى الصعوبة من المسائل المسلم بها.
فأنا واثق لو كتبت لسيادتك التركيبة فلن تتمكنى من ضبط النسب حيث تحتاج لأجهزة قياس خاصة. ومن ثم تدرجى فى صعوبة التركيبات فذلك أسلم. ولك القرار.​*


----------



## دعاء الكراون (23 يناير 2013)

اشكرك علي هذه النصيحه بس كنت احب اعرف مكوناتها بس لاني علمت ان احد مكوناتها ميتا سيليكات الصوديوم ودي ماده محظور تداولها


----------



## السى اتش (24 يناير 2013)

*مادة ميتا سيليكات الصوديوم مادة يشار إليها على أنها إحدى المواد المسرطنة. وهناك عامل خطورة كبير حال استخدامها على الجلد مباشرةً كما أن تركيبات كريم الأكسجين تتكون من مواد لا تباع بالتجزئة فى محلات الكيماويات وإنما يتم استيرادها بكميات كبيرة. وتقتضى الأمانة ألا نقوم بنشر هذه التركيبة نظراً لأن الكثيرين لا يدركون خطورة ومدى حساسيتها على فروة الرأس. وقد أضُر من حيث أريد النفع إذا ما قام أحد السادة غير المتمكنين من الكيمياء العضوية من تحضير هذه التركيبة. ومع ذلك فلن أبخل على من يطلبها شريطة أن يتحمل كافة العواقب دون أدنى مسئولية على فى ذلك.​*


----------

